# (CLOSE) Meteor shower and Celeste in town



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Feel free to visit, please add my FC and I open the gate for all friend. This will reduce the traffic.

Please don’t run on my flower!



***  the gate is close now, Thank you everyone for coming


----------



## Saphi (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! Can I come Please? I add you. My switch name is Edward. Thanks!


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Sure, I accepted your friend request


----------



## fawnpi (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello! I'm happy to add you, my switch name is Sapph !


----------



## Azrael (Apr 1, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Welcome! I will accept everyone until it reach 8 ppl, then will wait for someone to leave first!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry, but my connection is terrible. It will keep disconnect


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Bump, the gate is opened again


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 1, 2020)

Sent friend request


----------



## Hoshiumi (Apr 1, 2020)

Just sent a request as well! My switch name’s クロム / Caro


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 1, 2020)

fakemuseum said:


> Feel free to visit, please add my FC and I open the gate for all friend. This will reduce the traffic.
> 
> Please don’t run on my flower!
> 
> ...



added ! my switch name's daisy aha~


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! I sent in a request as well. My switch name is cursing~
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd love to visit and grab a recipe from celeste!


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 1, 2020)

I would love to come if still open?

Added you  My name is Hayley from Popsical


----------



## katelin2010 (Apr 1, 2020)

Added, my switch name is kate hehe


----------



## Sloom (Apr 1, 2020)

are you from Marienbad?


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Sloom said:


> are you from Marienbad?



Yup


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 1, 2020)

Please let me know


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> Please let me know



Hi, still open but many people in and out have to check  as if it full or not


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 1, 2020)

Sure no problem x


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> Sure no problem x



I think you can come now, one has left


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 1, 2020)

fakemuseum said:


> I think you can come now, one has left



I added you


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Please come, I have accepted you since u told me 


Haileykitten said:


> I added you


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok thanks x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Coming


----------



## Loesil (Apr 1, 2020)

*added*

Added you (Nico/Loesil)

can i get star fragments when there is a meteor shower?

can bring any fruit except pears if u want


----------



## Loesil (Apr 1, 2020)

*Added u*

I added u (Loesil/Nico)

shall i bring any fruit? can i get star fragments that way?


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 1, 2020)

Loesil said:


> I added u (Loesil/Nico)
> 
> shall i bring any fruit? can i get star fragments that way?



Added! no worries, just come join us 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The gate will be closed in 15 mins, Thanks for coming!


----------

